# Funny memories of UG or SI



## PillarofBalance (Aug 29, 2018)

Remember when we all thought trodizzle was weird and sketchy?


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 29, 2018)

Remember that time someone tried selling their breast milk here?

Remember Ryan Harvey?

What about Kevlin? I wonder if he was ever able to get a car to pick up chicks with his tiny hands.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 29, 2018)

Iron1 said:


> What about Kevlin? I wonder if he was ever able to get a car to pick up chicks with his tiny hands.




Kevlin was an interesting cat


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 29, 2018)

I remember this one time... Oh never mind


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 29, 2018)

As I sit in Applebees thinking about all the memories on here I am starting to tear up.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 29, 2018)

Iron1 said:


> Remember that time someone tried selling their breast milk here?
> 
> Remember Ryan Harvey?
> 
> What about Kevlin? I wonder if he was ever able to get a car to pick up chicks with his tiny hands.



Ryan Harvey was one of my favorite trolls.

I CANT STOP GETTING FATTER


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 29, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ryan Harvey was one of my favorite trolls.
> 
> I CANT STOP GETTING FATTER




He came back 3 years after his last post with a comment to his old thread: "Hey guys, remember me? I'm fatter". with a pic. He truly was fatter as promised. One of our best, for sure. 

For the uninitiated: https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/search.php?searchid=3262977


----------



## Viduus (Aug 29, 2018)

All I’ve experienced is some dude trying to sell his ballz...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 29, 2018)

Iron1 said:


> He came back 3 years after his last post with a comment to his old thread: "Hey guys, remember me? I'm fatter". with a pic. He truly was fatter as promised. One of our best, for sure.
> 
> For the uninitiated: https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/search.php?searchid=3262977



Haters will say it's shopped


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 29, 2018)

For those who weren't around for Keilvin.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...irls-that-are-in-high-school?highlight=kelvin

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...o-always-be-flaccid-and-soft?highlight=kelvin


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 29, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> For those who weren't around for Keilvin.
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...irls-that-are-in-high-school?highlight=kelvin
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...o-always-be-flaccid-and-soft?highlight=kelvin


jesus lmao..


----------



## Viduus (Aug 29, 2018)

Yaya with some grade A trash talk...

edit: In the first Kevlin thread.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 29, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ryan Harvey was one of my favorite trolls.
> 
> I CANT STOP GETTING FATTER



I actually fell for his shit. I think it's that one time I tried Clomid for the 1st time


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 29, 2018)

All of Phatbastard's shit talking

Stonecold's warm and fuzzy personality 

Herm on tren hex

PoB's pop tart obsession

RN always sending noodz


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 29, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> All of Phatbastard's shit talking
> 
> Stonecold's warm and fuzzy personality
> 
> ...



Wtf I never got any noods around here. That's bullshit.

Stonecold? He wasn't a member here dood


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 29, 2018)

Seriously I feel like I am the only dude who hasn't gotten noods on the board. The ****. I demand noods immediately 

Not opening pm from males so don't even try FD


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 29, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Seriously I feel like I am the only dude who hasn't gotten noods on the board. The ****. I demand noods immediately
> 
> Not opening pm from males so don't even try FD


Oh I know Stone wasn't on here, he was a big topic as we would talk on here and go back on ology just to fk with him.

I used to get noodz from RN and her friend but I cannot remember her name...Smiley...something like that?  Has been several years.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 29, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Seriously I feel like I am the only dude who hasn't gotten noods on the board. The ****. I demand noods immediately
> 
> Not opening pm from males so don't even try FD



 you're not missing out on anything. Believe me, you're better off.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 29, 2018)

Dzoni and his yamroot. Sheena the lesbian who wanted dick picks.  The kid who trolled with zyzz.
Zombacolyspe the totally good guy who wanted to ask the girl out at the corner store who was a shady christian who wouldn't touch gear on a website for gear users felt guilty for not buying creatine from china. When it burns to pee didnt score with the lesbians.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/20150-Crazy-Bulk-Steroids?highlight=dzoni

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/24394-So-there-s-this-cute-girl-that-I-really-like

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/25739-I-feel-guilty-about-buying-creatine-Door-knob-fuuking

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/25338-Lesbians?highlight=Lesbians


----------



## Spongy (Aug 29, 2018)

Spear posting a video of himself sucking another dude's dick


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 29, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Spear posting a video of himself sucking another dude's dick


:32 (11):

10....umm....char.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 29, 2018)

Spongy's Cake & DNP antics are legendary.

Kevlin was my favorite troll.

Zeke was the 1st time I actually considered going to visit a UG member in person with bad intentions.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 29, 2018)

Remember when Ziggy was a nutter? 

"Nice to meet you".


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 29, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> Dzoni and his yamroot. Sheena the lesbian who wanted dick picks.  The kid who trolled with zyzz.
> Zombacolyspe the totally good guy who wanted to ask the girl out at the corner store who was a shady christian who wouldn't touch gear on a website for gear users felt guilty for not buying creatine from china. When it burns to pee didnt score with the lesbians.
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/20150-Crazy-Bulk-Steroids?highlight=dzoni
> ...




Holy shit nice catalog



NbleSavage said:


> Spongy's Cake & DNP antics are legendary.
> 
> Kevlin was my favorite troll.
> 
> Zeke was the 1st time I actually considered going to visit a UG member in person with bad intentions.



Remember how after zeek scammed everyone started tearing each other apart for no reason? That never made sense to me.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 29, 2018)

1. Phatbastard
2. CrazyFnMike
3. Zeek
4. Tikikki
5. PaCo
6. Bro Bundy being a prick mod (not he's just a prick muahah)
7. Jenner pre-boobs
8. And all the other OGs.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 29, 2018)

Golden thread.. should be a sticky lmao.


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 29, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Spear posting a video of himself sucking another dude's dick


This one isn’t true, right?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 29, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> This one isn’t true, right?



Multiple sources before this thread started says it is. Lol. Ffs.


----------



## Jin (Aug 29, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> This one isn’t true, right?



Why? You wanna see it?


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 30, 2018)

Those were the good ole gaze ?


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 30, 2018)

I miss Bundy whining about PFM not being here


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 30, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Remember how after zeek scammed everyone started tearing each other apart for no reason? That never made sense to me.


Not a great memory, but it kind of is our history I suppose.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 30, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> For those who weren't around for Keilvin.
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...irls-that-are-in-high-school?highlight=kelvin
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...o-always-be-flaccid-and-soft?highlight=kelvin



He was my favorite...fuuuckin awesome ..lmfao!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 30, 2018)

making tiller flip out was my favorite part of the day


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 30, 2018)

I used to love to read hulksmash's stories about how he battled deca dick by pinning 1g of test and taking an obscene amount of cialis.  How that guy survived I have no idea.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 30, 2018)

Georgia said:


> 1. Phatbastard
> 2. CrazyFnMike
> 3. Zeek
> 4. Tikikki
> ...



CrazyFnMike went thru transition and reassignment surgery and came back as German

You meant Pikiki... Broken engrish backstabbing moron 

PaCo?

I don't remember Jenner pre boobs. Until she got that amazing rack I never paid much attention.



Straight30weight said:


> This one isn’t true, right?



Sadly yes. RIP Spear


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 30, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> making tiller flip out was my favorite part of the day



Nothing like a nice slice of tiller to start your day 
- PFM

Anyone remember the time AlphaD posted that SI was turning into Ology under me as admin and compared me to stone cold?


----------



## Spongy (Aug 30, 2018)

Mod for a day anybody?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 30, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Mod for a day anybody?



Haha I got in trouble with admin for flaming zeek over this idea.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 30, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Spear posting a video of himself sucking another dude's dick



for ****s sake....why


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 30, 2018)

Elivo said:


> for ****s sake....why


I still think FD put him up to this.  Big cover-up so its impossible to tell.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 30, 2018)

I miss GK, and Yaya when he was vet.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 30, 2018)

I dont miss wondering if every account with a cat or a lion in the AV was Rumpy.  Please come back Rumpy.  Its water under the bridge as far as I know.

#RUMPY2018


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 30, 2018)

And yes I remember the hot little Mama that was selling her breast milk.  I did like the fact that she let us know her tits were only 19 yrs old.  

To those of you that reached out to me via PM wanting me to get you your money back.  Consider yourselves still under blackmail and I am working on it.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 30, 2018)

Man, the zeek days were so long ago and with me...he was major respective and we were friends..then he lost his mind, why I’ll never know but it was a sad deal..from what I heard...hope he rests in peace!


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 30, 2018)

REMEMBER WHEN DF USED TO UPDATE THE FUKIN PICKEM?

Me neither....


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 30, 2018)

POB thought I was a dick a tad...lmao...but now we are BEST friends...hahahaha..see how shit works out when people really get to know who someone really is....


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 30, 2018)

Iron1 said:


> REMEMBER WHEN DF USED TO UPDATE THE FUKIN PICKEM?
> 
> Me neither....



before my time but seeing a couple diff threads before I was wondering who was gonna say this lmao


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 30, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> I dont miss wondering if every account with a cat or a lion in the AV was Rumpy.  Please come back Rumpy.  Its water under the bridge as far as I know.
> 
> #RUMPY2018



Ummmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 30, 2018)

Wow all that got deleted but that explains a lot!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 30, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> Wow all that got deleted but that explains a lot!



Not deleted no. But removed from a thread as it's off topic.


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 30, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Nothing like a nice slice of tiller to start your day
> - PFM
> 
> Anyone remember the time AlphaD posted that SI was turning into Ology under me as admin and compared me to stone cold?



I feel a little left out, I never got a chance to **** with Tiller.:32 (11):

I've read a lot of his old threads and he's ****ing hilarious, can we bring him back please! I want to know how you got all that peanut butter off his dick!


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 30, 2018)

The photo link was a funny memory of mine from the board. That was on topic


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 30, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Spear posting a video of himself sucking another dude's dick


Tiller!



Elivo said:


> for ****s sake....why


 To remove all the peanut butter, it's more lucrative than flipping burgers bro.



HollyWoodCole said:


> I still think FD put him up to this.  Big cover-up so its impossible to tell.


The tie dyed Gulf Cartel can't have witnesses, I heard what they did to that sock puppet!



PillarofBalance said:


> Sadly yes. RIP Spear


Death by extra chunky deep throat!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 30, 2018)

Cecelia said:


> The photo link was a funny memory of mine from the board. That was on topic



It wouldn't open anyway. Go ahead and repost. It is Ron's socks? Please say it's his socks.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 30, 2018)

I miss Dizzle's toe shoes and white boy raps in the chat box.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 30, 2018)

I miss the old Yaya


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 30, 2018)

Yaya said:


> I miss the old Yaya



Pre n*gger-gate Yaya was the best.


----------



## RISE (Aug 30, 2018)

I only remember Kevlin and Tiller, but I usually purposefully skip over threads started by trolls, now im starting to regret it.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 30, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Pre n*gger-gate Yaya was the best.



banned.....


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 30, 2018)

Where is AlphaD anyway I miss that fuker?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 30, 2018)

Anybody remember Jada?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 30, 2018)

Spongy said:


> banned.....



Sovereign immunity BITCH



BigGameHunter said:


> Where is AlphaD anyway I miss that fuker?



He started a new business with his wife cleaning people's colons. Very busy. A lot of fouled assholes out there.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 30, 2018)

i remember waking up around 6am to phatbastard going crazy in the chat box..I tried to calm him down but nothing was working..crazy fuk


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 30, 2018)

who remembers what the mod colors were?


----------



## Seeker (Aug 31, 2018)

over the years we've had some good, solid discussions and debates covering topics of why we are mostly here for
  Some were good, some were even great, Some got pretty intense.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 31, 2018)

BigSwollenPoop


----------



## Mythos (Aug 31, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> Dzoni and his yamroot. Sheena the lesbian who wanted dick picks.  The kid who trolled with zyzz.
> Zombacolyspe the totally good guy who wanted to ask the girl out at the corner store who was a shady christian who wouldn't touch gear on a website for gear users felt guilty for not buying creatine from china. When it burns to pee didnt score with the lesbians.
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/20150-Crazy-Bulk-Steroids?highlight=dzoni
> ...



Good ones.. These are more my era favorites..especially yam root man. 

Anyone remember that guy that kept pissing hot for meth because of some shady south east asian protein powder?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 31, 2018)

BigSwolePump said:


> BigSwollenPoop



*SweatyPoop


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 13, 2019)

who remembers pob when he was Blue? This is a funny thread


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 13, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> Anybody remember Jada?


future SI pro and only lifts on Ramadan


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 14, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> For those who weren't around for Keilvin.
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...irls-that-are-in-high-school?highlight=kelvin
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...o-always-be-flaccid-and-soft?highlight=kelvin



Thanks for sharing! Got a good laugh to start my day


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 25, 2019)

This made me cry laughing several times. I just explained to my gf the pb **** sock story of tiller. Good times!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 25, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> who remembers pob when he was Blue? This is a funny thread



I was such a dick when I was a mod. Had all these young idiots coming over from ology and wherever else with big mouths and shit and someone had to teach them the ways of shutting the **** up lol.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 25, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> I was such a dick when I was a mod. Had all these young idiots coming over from ology and wherever else with big mouths and shit and someone had to teach them the ways of shutting the **** up lol.


I was a dick too when i was a mod..Its fun


----------



## Yaya (Apr 25, 2019)

Kitstreasure and her aunt janet..  also the dude who had the abs..
Red headed pig


----------



## Yaya (Apr 25, 2019)

Also when I got banned for quoting admin
That was fun


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 25, 2019)

Yaya said:


> Kitstreasure and her aunt janet..  also the dude who had the abs..
> Red headed pig



Oh shit I forgot about that dude. Had Dan in the name? He was the 130lb twig who was gonna tell us all the secret to getting huge.


----------



## Lizard King (Apr 25, 2019)

Remember when G I N G E R was allowed


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 25, 2019)

Lizard King said:


> Remember when G I N G E R was allowed



Back before the board was taken over by a hostile shitbag?


----------



## Yaya (Apr 25, 2019)

When me and bundy were gonna go visit tiller and stay with him,  and his step parents 

It all went to shit when he thought we had surveillance on him and witnessed interracial activities


----------



## Yaya (Apr 25, 2019)

I would say "kim Kardashian" and he would flip...lol


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 25, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Back before the board was taken over by a hostile shitbag?


Ah, the good ol' days.........


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 25, 2019)

Remember that time when FD went to Band Camp............    lol


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 25, 2019)

motown1002 said:


> Remember that time when FD went to Band Camp............    lol


No, but I bet that tuba will never forget it!!!

:32 (6):


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 27, 2019)

#team loosie


----------

